# اكاذيب الشباب على البنات



## mrmr120 (12 نوفمبر 2006)

*1-حبيبتي عارفه والله انا مش عندى حركات الشباب مش بكلم بنات اصلا ولا بحب الحركات دى 
(( خلى بالك بايت كدا يعرف كل بنات العالم )) 
2- مش عارف ياحبيبتى حاسس انى اعرفك من زماااااااااااااااااااان 
(( شكلها كدا فيها شبه من 40 واحده عرفها قبلها )) 
3- حبيبتى حاسس انك مش زى كل البنات حاسس انك مختلفه عنهم 
(( ليه فوق راسها ريشه ولا من كوكب ثاني )) 
4- حبيبتى حاسس ان فى حاجات كتيره انا وانتى متشابهين فيها 
(( سبحان الله اخوها في الاسلام لازم يكون في شبه ههههههه )) 
5- ياريتنى ياحبيبتى عرفتك من زمان كنتى عرفت طريقى من وقتها 
(( معليش كان عندك زحمه (على اساس انك ظابط مرور ) )) 
6- حبيبتى انتى بس تؤمرى وانا انفذ دا يوم سعدى 
(( اكيد دا فى الاحلام )) 
7- حبيبتى صباعك مكشوف ياريت تخبيه بمنديل ولا حاجة اصلى بغار عليكى مووووووووووووت 
(( لا ياحرام الغيره حرقت قلبك )) 
8- نفسى اجى اخطبك بس اعمل ايه انتى عارفه ظروفى ولازم اكون نفسى 
(( ح لازم تكون نفسك ما انت شغال فسح وفساتين وفلوس طالعه ومفيش حاجة داخله يبقى هتكون نفسك ازاى )) 
9- نفسى ياحبيبتى اشوفك دلوقتى حاسس ان الدنيا كلها ضلمه وانتى هتنوريها 
(( اكيد متراهن مع صحابه انك حلوة وعايز يأكد ليهم الكلام دا )) 
10- حبيبتى انتى عارفه لما حبيتك حبيتك من قلبى 
(( قلبك طب عشان خاطرى قوليلها من اى قلب )) 
11- هى بقى : علاقتى بيك مفيش حد يعرفها خال مالص بالص لانها من خصوصياتى 
(( لاكن اخوتها يعرفوا وباباها وماماتها دول من اى حد )) 
12- لما بشوف رقمك او اسمك على الموبيل قلبى بيطير من مكانه 
((لا قصدك عقلك بيتجنن دى هدى ولا سحر ولا كذا ولا كذا ولا كذا )) 
13- حبيبتى نفسى تديلى صورة ليكى عشان قبل ما انام اشوفها واحطها تحت راسى وانام واحلم بيكى 
(( متصدقيش دا عايزها عشان لما يزهق منك يلاقى سلاح فى ايده يهددك بيه )) 
14- عارفه ياحبيبتى البنات بتجرى ورايا عشان ياخدوا رقمى بس انا معاكى انتى وبس 
((طبعا ترتيب الجمله الصح انا بجرى ورا البنات عشان يدولى رقمهم وشويه وهبوس ايديهم )) 
15-حبى انا امبارح منمتش خالص فضلت طول الليل افكر فيكى انتى سرقتى قلبى وعقلى وروحى ودلوقتى النوم 
(( تلاقيه نايم من المغرب ونام وشبع نوم ولا فى دماغه حد )) 
16- حياتى كل لما ادخل على الايميل بفضل مستنيكى لما تفتحى عشان اكلمك لانك انتى الوحيده الى عندى على الميل 
((الحقيقه ان الباشا عاملك بلوك وضايف بنات كتيره وكلهم عاملهم بلوك ويقعد بقى يفك البلوك عن واحده بس ويقعد يكلمها لحد لما يزهق يعملها بلوك ويدور على غيرها ))..*​


----------



## قلم حر (12 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا يا مرمر.
انتي فتحتي عيوني على حاجات ما كونتش أعرفها !!
ربنا يخليكي .


----------



## meme85 (12 نوفمبر 2006)

*ههههههههههههههه
موضوعك جميل جدا , ميرسي ليكي يا مرمر.*


----------



## mrmr120 (12 نوفمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> شكرا يا مرمر.
> انتي فتحتي عيوني على حاجات ما كونتش أعرفها !!
> ربنا يخليكي .


 
*لية انت عايز تقول الكلام دة *
*ههههههههههه*
*مرسى اوى اوى ياسمردلى *
*على المرور الحلو دى*
*ربنا معاك*​


----------



## mrmr120 (12 نوفمبر 2006)

meme85 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *موضوعك جميل جدا , ميرسي ليكي يا مرمر.*


 
*مرسى ليك انت ياميمى *
*ربنا يوفقك*​


----------



## remo (13 نوفمبر 2006)

مساء الخير،
انا لسة مشتركة حالا بالا(هههههههههههههه)و قريت الموضوع دا و عجبنى موووووووووووووووت
و احب اشكر اللى كتب الموضوع دا لانه بيحصل كتير فعلا و ربنا يحافظ علينا.امين.     باى


----------



## Coptic Man (13 نوفمبر 2006)

*ههههههههههههههه*

*عسل يا مرمر *

*فعلا بتحصل*


----------



## Fadie (13 نوفمبر 2006)

> *ههههههههههههههه
> 
> عسل يا مرمر *
> 
> *فعلا بتحصل*


 
و انت عرفت منين انه بيحصل؟

انت بتعمل كدة؟

ههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى مرمر على الموضوع اللذيذ دة


----------



## Coptic Man (13 نوفمبر 2006)

F a d i e قال:


> و انت عرفت منين انه بيحصل؟
> 
> انت بتعمل كدة؟
> 
> ...


 
*:t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: *

*خليك محضر خير يا فادي *

*والا ها اشوف شغلي معاك :spor22: *

*:smil12:  ده انا طيب اوي حتي مرمر عارفة :smil12:*​


----------



## Fadie (13 نوفمبر 2006)

خلاص ياعم هعديها


----------



## mrmr120 (13 نوفمبر 2006)

*ههههههههههه*
*مرسى ليكم كلكم *
*وانت هتقولى على طبتك *
*ياعم كوبتك *
*دى انت اطيب واحد *
*هههههههههههه*
*ربنا يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## ايمن ظريف (13 نوفمبر 2006)

اية الحلاوه دي موضوع جميل جدا هو انتي جربتي الكلام ده ولا اية ؟؟؟ه ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ايمن ظريف (13 نوفمبر 2006)

كلام واقعي 100 %
يا مرمر


----------



## mrmr120 (13 نوفمبر 2006)

*مرسى اوى اوى اوى *
*يايمن *
*ربنا معاك*​


----------



## ايمن ظريف (14 نوفمبر 2006)

مش عارف كل ما اهزر مع حد يزعل بالشكل ده مع اني بالامانة مش عايز ازعل حد مني وعموما يا مرمر انا اسف ان كنت زعلتك بس بجد كلامك ده كله بيحصل صحيح وربنا يباركك


----------



## Bino (14 نوفمبر 2006)

ههههههههه
تحفه يا مرمر بس عايز اقولك حاجه :
ممكن واحد يقول الكلام ده و تكون نيته صافيه مش كدب يعنى
ولا انتى ايه رايك ؟


----------



## mrmr120 (14 نوفمبر 2006)

ايمن ظريف قال:


> مش عارف كل ما اهزر مع حد يزعل بالشكل ده مع اني بالامانة مش عايز ازعل حد مني وعموما يا مرمر انا اسف ان كنت زعلتك بس بجد كلامك ده كله بيحصل صحيح وربنا يباركك


 
*وهزعل لية ياايمن *
*انت مقلتش حاجة تزعلنى*​


----------



## mrmr120 (14 نوفمبر 2006)

abanoub_sedrak قال:


> ههههههههه
> تحفه يا مرمر بس عايز اقولك حاجه :
> ممكن واحد يقول الكلام ده و تكون نيته صافيه مش كدب يعنى
> ولا انتى ايه رايك ؟


 
*هوة ممكن بس البنت لازم *
*تحتمل كل حاجة بتحصل في دماغها *
*بحيث تكون واخدة بالها *
*علشان متتخدعش صح ولا اية*​


----------



## ++menooo++ (14 نوفمبر 2006)

*الحقيقه انتى افدتنى الولاد اكتر من البنات*
*كتر الف خيرك ميرسى*
*سلام و نعمه*


----------



## mrmr120 (14 نوفمبر 2006)

*لية يامينو انت *
*هختشتغل على البنات *
*وعايز تعرف اية الى بيدور فى دماغهم *
*ولا لما تيجى تكلم بنت تعرف اية *
*الى بيدور فى دماغهم *
*ههههههههههه*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك يامينو*​


----------



## امة الرب (18 نوفمبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع يجنن ميرسى كتير


----------



## mrmr120 (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*مرسى اوى اوى *
*ليك يا امة الرب*​


----------



## free_adam (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*موضوع لذيذ يا مرمر .... بس هوة فيه بنت هيضحك عليها كل دة و هي ساكته ...دة الولاد غلابة موووووووووت و البنات هي اللي بقت بتقوم بالدور .......شكرا ليكي*


----------



## mrmr120 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههه*
*انا مش عارفة الولاد عايزين *
*يطلعوا نفسهم ملايكة لية *
*مرسى على مرورك الجميل دة *
*يافرى ادم*​


----------



## ايمن ظريف (27 نوفمبر 2006)

بجد احنا مظلومين اوي


----------



## mrmr120 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*متاوحش بس ياايمن *
*انتو عاملين نفسكم ملايكة *
*وبتنفذوا الى فى دماغكم من تحت لتحت*​


----------



## bent_yaso3 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

الولاااااااااااااااااااااد ملااااااااااااااااايكه؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
حقيقى 
ماهو شوشو يقدر يغير شكله على شبه ملاك نور


----------



## free_adam (28 نوفمبر 2006)

bent_yaso3 قال:


> الولاااااااااااااااااااااد ملااااااااااااااااايكه؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> حقيقى
> ماهو شوشو يقدر يغير شكله على شبه ملاك نور


*بقي كدة يا بنت يسوع ....مااااااااااشي :spor22: *
* بس خدي بالك ان حوا هي اللي نزلت ادم من الجنة *
*كان قاعد مستريح ...... أول ما سمع كلامها راح في داهية *


----------



## امة الرب (28 نوفمبر 2006)

* بس خدي بالك ان حوا هي اللي نزلت ادم من الجنة *
*كان قاعد مستريح ...... أول ما سمع كلامها راح في داهية *[/QUOTE]

وهو يوافق لية:dntknw: 
مش راجل؟؟؟:beee: 
مكان يشخط فيها يقولها عيب كدة يا حوا دا ربنا شايفناld: 
مش كل حاجة على حوا:t23:


----------



## قلم حر (28 نوفمبر 2006)

امة الرب قال:


> * بس خدي بالك ان حوا هي اللي نزلت ادم من الجنة *
> *كان قاعد مستريح ...... أول ما سمع كلامها راح في داهية *


 
وهو يوافق لية:dntknw: 
مش راجل؟؟؟:beee: 
مكان يشخط فيها يقولها عيب كدة يا حوا دا ربنا شايفناld: 
مش كل حاجة على حوا:t23:[/quote]
كلام صحيح 100 %.
اذا كانت حواء بنص عقل ( زي ما بيقولو ) فآدم بربع عقل ......لأنها قدرت تقنعو بلحظه .
لا عزاء للخاسرين !


----------



## mrmr120 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> وهو يوافق لية:dntknw:
> مش راجل؟؟؟:beee:
> مكان يشخط فيها يقولها عيب كدة يا حوا دا ربنا شايفناld:
> مش كل حاجة على حوا:t23:


كلام صحيح 100 %.
اذا كانت حواء بنص عقل ( زي ما بيقولو ) فآدم بربع عقل ......لأنها قدرت تقنعو بلحظه .
لا عزاء للخاسرين ![/quote]

*انت بتتكلم فى حاجة عدت من 2000 سنة واكتر *
*احنا مش فى ادم وحوا حتى لو احنا كنا موجودين *
*مكناش نقدر نغير اى حاجة *
*وبرضو الولاد مش ملايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييكة*
*:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:*​


----------



## امة الرب (28 نوفمبر 2006)

والبنات كمان وحياتك


----------



## remo (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*سلام*

صباح الخير عليكو،:999: 
ال الولاد ملايكة ال دول تمثيل فى تمثيل و كمان ازاى تكون حوا هيا السبب فى خروج ادم من الجنة؟!هو مش انسان و ربنا اداله عقل يفكر و يقرر اه او لا؟هو كمان مش ربنا اداله لسان يتكلم بيه
و يقول لا؟هو كده دايما احنا مظلومين معاكو بس و تقولو ملايكة!طب تيجى ازاى دى؟!:big37:


----------



## بو ناوي (29 نوفمبر 2006)

لا حراام تحكمي علينااا انااااااااااااااااا  بصراحه  ما عمري تعرفت على بنت  واناا  صادق


----------



## ايمن ظريف (29 نوفمبر 2006)

هجوم هجوم علي الشباب والكل ساكت مش عارف ليه التواطؤ ده


----------



## الغريب (29 نوفمبر 2006)

حبيبتى نفسى تديلى صورة ليكى عشان قبل ما انام اشوفها واحطها تحت راسى وانام واحلم بيكى 
*   او لو جالك صداع ابلعلها بشوية *مية


----------



## mrmr120 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههههه*
*ياجماعة مش حكاية هجوم *
*او تفرقة عنصرية بين الشباب والبنات *
*لكن اا جايبة لكم الموضوع *
*علشان تعرفوا اية الى بيدور فى دماغ بعض *
*يعنى انا من نظرى ان الولد هوة الى بيوقع البنت *
*يعنى مفيش بنت تروح تقول لولد انا معجبة بيك *
*وفى بنات بتعمل كدة فعلا بس عدد قليل الى هما مش بيتكسفوا*
*فعلشان كدة لازم كلنا نعرف اية الى بيدور فى دماغ بعض*​


----------



## ايمن ظريف (29 نوفمبر 2006)

يا مرمر الكلام ده كان زمان مش دلوقتي


----------



## mrmr120 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*بس متقنعنيش ياايمن *
*ان فى بنات بتروح للولد ونقولة انا معجبة بيك *
*لاء لو فى يبقى عدد قليل جدا*​


----------



## free_adam (29 نوفمبر 2006)

يعني يا مرمر لو قلنا أن البنت ممكن هي اللي تبدي أعجابها للولد بتقولوا  ( لأ ) و لو قولنا أن البنت مش صح عليها كدة تقولوا  أمال فين الحرية و حقوق المساواة و هي البنت أقل من الولد في حاجة ...........جننتونا بقي :a82:      
                                                               :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## mrmr120 (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*طبعا ياخ فرى *
*بنت بتعجب بولد *
*بس مش بتقول لة *
*انا معجبة بيك هوة لو عندة نظر *
*وعرف انها معجبة بية من نظرتها *
*هيروح ويكلمها *
*انما مش البنت هى الى هتروح*​


----------



## free_adam (3 ديسمبر 2006)

أيوة أنا معاكي يا مرمر ...الولد فعلا لازم يبقي عندة نظارة ...قصدي نظر علشان لو حس أن بنت معجبة بيه ...يروح هوة اللي يكلمها 
بس دة في حالة لو هوة أصلا معجب بيها بردة ....لكن لو هي بس اللي معجبة بيه يبقي تتحمل مسئولية نفسها.....ياتري هتكبت في نفسها و لاهاتعمل ايه ؟؟؟ 
( هذا هو السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه علي الساحة الأن )

                                فري أدم  - من امام شاشة الكومبيوتر 
                                           منتدي الكنيسة العربية


----------



## mrmr120 (3 ديسمبر 2006)

free_adam قال:


> أيوة أنا معاكي يا مرمر ...الولد فعلا لازم يبقي عندة نظارة ...قصدي نظر علشان لو حس أن بنت معجبة بيه ...يروح هوة اللي يكلمها
> بس دة في حالة لو هوة أصلا معجب بيها بردة ....لكن لو هي بس اللي معجبة بيه يبقي تتحمل مسئولية نفسها.....ياتري هتكبت في نفسها و لاهاتعمل ايه ؟؟؟
> ( هذا هو السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه علي الساحة الأن )
> 
> ...


 
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*انا هجاوب على السوال*
*لو هى بنت مؤدبة هتكتم فى نفسها *
*لكن لو بنت بجحة هتروح وهتتكلم معاة وتقولة *
*دة من وجهة نظرى*​


----------



## free_adam (3 ديسمبر 2006)

يعني أنتي يا مرمر شايفة أن البنت لو عبرت عن شعورها للولد تبقي بجاحة منها .... طيب لو ولد عايز يعبر لبنت عن شعوره ناحيتها بس مش عارف اذا كانت ليها نفس الشعور ناحيته ولا لأ ......يعمل أيه ؟؟


----------



## mrmr120 (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*بص انا من وجهة نظرى ان الشاب مش هيتكسف*
*انة يروح لبنت يقول لها انا معجب بيكى او بحبك *
*مش عيب بالنسبة للولد*
*لكن عيب للبنت يبقى البنت دى لو راحت هى وقالت لة *
*كدة *
*شوف بقى اصحابها هيقولوا اية *
*هيقولوا دى بجحة ومش بتتكسف و 00000000000000و0000000000*​


----------



## بنت الفادى (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*سلام ونعمه رب المجد يسوع المسيح*​*مش اصحبها بس اللى هيقولو يا مرمر
لا دا الاستاذ اللى هى اعجبت بيه كمان  اول ما تمشى من قدامه بالموبيل مش هيهمه وقتها الرصيد هيخلص ولا لا  ويتصل باصحابه واحد واحد ويقول فلانه قالتى انها معجبه دا غير اللى هيزودة من عندة طبعا ومش بعيد يستغل هو اعجبها بيه ويبتدى يلعب بيها زى ما معظم الشبابا بتعمل الايام دى
لكن البنت فى طبعها خجوله جدا يعنى لو حد صرحها باعجابه هتلاقيها مش عارفه تقول  كلمتين على بعض ووشها جاب الوان حتى لو البنت مش معجبه بالولدا للى قالها كدا هتكون محرجه ترد عليه​*
:smil12: :smil12: :smil12:​


----------



## Twin (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*عجبي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااااااااااي مرمر*

*موضوعك جميل والتعليقات أجمل*
*بس لي سؤال أنتي ليه متحامله علي الولاد*
*دول غلابة موووووووووووووت*

*الدنيا والشغل والبطاله والخطوبة والزواج والجيش والتعليم *
*والسفر لتكوين المستقبل الأسود*
:t32: :t32: :t32: 
*وبعد كل التعب دة ربنا يكرمه بزوجة تعكنن عليه وعلي البيت *
*مهي خسرانة أية دية بكلمة منها تخلعه*
*:smil13:  :new2: :smil13: *
*حرااااااااااااااااام كفاية تحامل علي الولاد*


*تقولون أن الولد ذو عقل كبير ويملك من التخطيط كثير*
*وهدفه الأسمي أن يجعل من البنوته الصغيره طيراً كسير*
*لماذا كل هذا التحامل المرير*

*تقولون ان البنوته ملاك والولد شيطان منير*
*وإن حدث العكس تصيحون وتهللون أنه تعلب مكير*
*فياله من تحامل مرير*

*وعجبي*
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:​*سلام ونعمة *


----------



## free_adam (5 ديسمبر 2006)

يا جماعة أنا مش مختلف معاكوا أن الولد هوة اللي لازم ياخد الخطوة الأولي في انه يبدي أعجابة بالبنت لما يكون حاسس انها ميلاله زي ما هوة كمان ميال لها ...بس انا بقول هيعمل أيه لو مش عارف شعورها ناحيته ...هل يروح يكلمها و يقول لها و يكون مصيرة انه يتحط في موقف محرج لو طلعت هي مش ليها نفس الشعور.... ولا يجازف و خلاص ... بس ممكن في الحالة دي يخسر صداقتها ؟


----------



## mrmr120 (5 ديسمبر 2006)

بنت الفادى قال:


> *سلام ونعمه رب المجد يسوع المسيح*
> 
> *مش اصحبها بس اللى هيقولو يا مرمر*
> *لا دا الاستاذ اللى هى اعجبت بيه كمان اول ما تمشى من قدامه بالموبيل مش هيهمه وقتها الرصيد هيخلص ولا لا ويتصل باصحابه واحد واحد ويقول فلانه قالتى انها معجبه دا غير اللى هيزودة من عندة طبعا ومش بعيد يستغل هو اعجبها بيه ويبتدى يلعب بيها زى ما معظم الشبابا بتعمل الايام دى*
> ...


 

*رايك جميل جدا يا بنت الفادى *
*وانا معاكى فى ان البنت مهما كانت بجحة *
*هيجى يوم عليها وهتحرج *
*اى بنت لما حد يقول لها كلمة حلوة بتتكسف *
*ووشها بيجيب الوان زى ماقالت بنت الفادى *
*مرسى اوى اوى اوى ياقمر على رايك دة*​


----------



## mrmr120 (5 ديسمبر 2006)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هااااااااااااااااي مرمر*
> 
> *موضوعك جميل والتعليقات أجمل*
> ...


 
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*متحولش ياامير تدافع عن الولاد *
*بس اا هقولك حاجة كل انسان مولود بحاجة تميزة*
*الولاد مولود انة هيشيل مسئولية كبيرة جدا انة هيشتغل ويكون نفسة *
*ويتجوز *
*والبنت مولودة علشان تشيل مسئولية اكبر منك انها هى الى هتتعب فى شغل البيت*
*والاولاد و00000000 و0000000000*
*يعنى اب يجيب فلوس والام تاكل وتربى*​


----------



## mrmr120 (5 ديسمبر 2006)

free_adam قال:


> يا جماعة أنا مش مختلف معاكوا أن الولد هوة اللي لازم ياخد الخطوة الأولي في انه يبدي أعجابة بالبنت لما يكون حاسس انها ميلاله زي ما هوة كمان ميال لها ...بس انا بقول هيعمل أيه لو مش عارف شعورها ناحيته ...هل يروح يكلمها و يقول لها و يكون مصيرة انه يتحط في موقف محرج لو طلعت هي مش ليها نفس الشعور.... ولا يجازف و خلاص ... بس ممكن في الحالة دي يخسر صداقتها ؟


*طيب يافرى انا هسالك سوال انت لو حبيت حدة وهى حبتك *
*هتعرفوا انكم انتو الاتنين فى نظر بعض ولا الولد لازم ياخد الخطوة الاولى*
*علشان ميتعبش ويقول بتحبى مبتحبنيش كدة يعنى*​


----------



## بيترالخواجة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله انك عسولة يا مرمر
وفتحتى عين شباب كتير
انتى مش هتسكتى غير لما المنتدا دة
يروح فى داهية
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الله يوفاك


----------



## †جــــــــو† (11 ديسمبر 2006)

_ههههههههههههههههههه

روعه يا مرمر

بجد موضوع جميل اوى اوى 

انتو كدة هتفتحو عنيهم

ههههههههههههه

جــــــــــو_


----------



## بيترالخواجة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

ممتاز يا مرمر 
الله معكى اخى العزيزة


----------



## free_adam (11 ديسمبر 2006)

> *طيب يافرى انا هسالك سوال انت لو حبيت حدة وهى حبتك *
> *هتعرفوا انكم انتو الاتنين فى نظر بعض ولا الولد لازم ياخد الخطوة الاولى*
> *علشان ميتعبش ويقول بتحبى مبتحبنيش كدة يعنى*​


أنا شايف ان لو ولد حب بنت و هي كمان حبته ...هيبان في عنيهم هما الأتنين و المواقف و المحكات  هي اللي بتأكد كدة ... أنا شايف أن اللي عايز يثبت للتاني أنه بيحبه بيبان من أفعاله أكتر و أهم من أنه يقول ببوقه .... بس ميمنعش أنهم يقولها بالكلام بس لما كل واحد فيهم حاسس أنه مسئول عن الكلمة دي بكل ما تحمله من معني ...مش مجرد تتقال و خلاص... و يرجع بعد كدة حد فيهم يحس أنه اتسرع في كلمة و خلي الطرف التاني يحبه و هوة لسة مش متأكد من شعوره


----------



## mrmr120 (11 ديسمبر 2006)

free_adam قال:


> أنا شايف ان لو ولد حب بنت و هي كمان حبته ...هيبان في عنيهم هما الأتنين و المواقف و المحكات هي اللي بتأكد كدة ... أنا شايف أن اللي عايز يثبت للتاني أنه بيحبه بيبان من أفعاله أكتر و أهم من أنه يقول ببوقه .... بس ميمنعش أنهم يقولها بالكلام بس لما كل واحد فيهم حاسس أنه مسئول عن الكلمة دي بكل ما تحمله من معني ...مش مجرد تتقال و خلاص... و يرجع بعد كدة حد فيهم يحس أنه اتسرع في كلمة و خلي الطرف التاني يحبه و هوة لسة مش متأكد من شعوره


 


*ماشى يافرى بس برضو ازاى هتعرف انها معجبة بيك *
*او هى تعرف ان معجب بيها *
*لازم يكون فى حد جرئ فى الحتة دى يتبرع انة يقول الكلمة دى*
*بس انا فى نظرى البنت هتتكسف مهما كان الموقف *
*هتتكسف هتتكسف*​


----------



## free_adam (12 ديسمبر 2006)

> *ماشى يافرى بس برضو ازاى هتعرف انها معجبة بيك *
> *او هى تعرف ان معجب بيها *
> *لازم يكون فى حد جرئ فى الحتة دى يتبرع انة يقول الكلمة دى*
> *بس انا فى نظرى البنت هتتكسف مهما كان الموقف *
> *هتتكسف هتتكسف*​


أي حد فيهم هيعرف ان التاني معجب بيه من افعاله اللي بيعملها ...ومن ردد فعل كل واحد فيهم في المواقف اللي بتحصل بينهم 
علشان كدة لما يجي واحد صاحبي يقولي انا بحب فلانه و الاقيه عمره ما كلمها ... أقوله روح العب بعيد ... لأن مينفعش حد يحب حد من غير مواقف نحصل بينهم .... لكن بالنسبة للكلام الشفهي ...الولد هوة اللي بيبادر بكدة و يبدي اعجابه الأول .


----------



## mrmr120 (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*رايك جميل يافرى *
*بس فى الاول والاخر *
*لازم الطرافين يتشجعوا*​


----------



## loveinya (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*انت جامده موووووووووت يا مرمر و اللى يقولك ان عمره ماقالش جمله واحده من اللى فوق يبقى كداب و بقولها ف وش كل شاب*​


----------



## mrmr120 (12 ديسمبر 2006)

loveinya قال:


> *انت جامده موووووووووت يا مرمر و اللى يقولك ان عمره ماقالش جمله واحده من اللى فوق يبقى كداب و بقولها ف وش كل شاب*​


 

*فعلا انتا جرئ اوى اوى *
*ههههههههههه*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------

